# Bold thighs with Rev Marvin's Hot / honey



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2006)

Man, some of the crispiest skin I've had. The rev/honey combo is awesome. The Bold gave em a nice kick too! Smoked with a stick of orange wood and a lil cherry






Kept  layering on the sauce to build up the flava.












Yum.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2006)

Dang Dude!  Those look marvelous!  I may make some of those for dinner!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2006)

do anything different to get em crispy?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Man those look good Scotty


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> do anything different to get em crispy?


I think the honey is key ... got the fire nice and hot and put em on direct just fer a couple secs.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 15, 2006)

They look fantastic Scotty.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd eat those!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 15, 2006)

MMMM MMMM, nothin like some rev's and chicken together....nice lookin


----------



## john a (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes sir, that's kicking it up a notch. Looks great!!!  [smilie=rlp_smilie_130.gif]


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 16, 2006)

The rev and honey is just about my favorite combo on chicken. And you can never go wrong with the Wolfe Rub.  Haven't tried the bold yet.  Still working on my second batch of original. Looks real good.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks Scotty   

chicken tonight !!


----------

